# No longer needed: Shimano Ultegra 6800/8000 172.5mm LEFT crank only



## DCLane (19 Dec 2020)

Wanted: a Shimano 6800 or 8000 left crank 172.5mm length. I've the right but need a left one.

Does anyone have one sat around they don't want?


----------



## I like Skol (19 Dec 2020)

What length? Presumably you don't want odd ones?


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2020)

172.5mm - forgot to add that


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2020)

Might be worth asking a local club - someone will have the left side spare from a power meter. I ride 175mm cranks unfortunately so can't help.


----------



## itboffin (19 Dec 2020)

I've a 105 going spare, really doesnt make much difference 105, ultegra or dura ace. In fact i have a 105 5700 left 4iiii power meter crank paired with my R8000 right and groupset


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> I've a 105 going spare, really doesnt make much difference 105, ultegra or dura ace. In fact i have a 105 5700 left 4iiii power meter crank paired with my R8000 right and groupset


I couldn't do that. I know mechanically it's fine but aesthetically


----------



## itboffin (19 Dec 2020)

si_c said:


> I couldn't do that. I know mechanically it's fine but aesthetically



how often are you looking at the side view of your cranks whilst riding the bike 🤣


----------



## itboffin (19 Dec 2020)

Mind you I love my 4iiii left power meter so much I’m sending the R8000 that came with the groupset to them to factory fit another


----------



## ColinJ (19 Dec 2020)

si_c said:


> I couldn't do that. I know mechanically it's fine but aesthetically


I have mismatched cranks on one bike. Not only are they from different Campagnolo groupsets, they are from different eras so they look _VERY_ different, _AND_ the left crank is 170 mm vs the 175 mm of the right!

It came about because I broke a left crank and had an old chainset in my spares box. My left leg is shorter than my right so I thought the 5 mm difference might help. I think it _did_, though I haven't applied the same principle to my other bikes.


----------



## si_c (19 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> how often are you looking at the side view of your cranks whilst riding the bike 🤣


Doesn't matter, I'd know it was wrong and it would eat away at me.


----------



## itboffin (19 Dec 2020)

si_c said:


> Doesn't matter, I'd know it was wrong and it would eat away at me.



You would not like my Shimagnolo setup on one of my bikes then


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> I've a 105 going spare, really doesnt make much difference 105, ultegra or dura ace. In fact i have a 105 5700 left 4iiii power meter crank paired with my R8000 right and groupset



Thanks for the offer but I'd like to match it. For now there's an old Ultegra 6600 on there which will do until I sort a matching replacement.


----------



## Gunk (19 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> You would not like my Shimagnolo setup on one of my bikes then



My turbo bike has Chorus, Ultegra and Sora, works surprisingly well together.


----------



## monkers (19 Dec 2020)

It's not exactly cheap but available ...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...045317?hash=item28a3dfce05:g:-UkAAOSwY1FfzNkY


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2020)

monkers said:


> It's not exactly cheap but available ...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-...045317?hash=item28a3dfce05:g:-UkAAOSwY1FfzNkY



Thanks. I've an offer in on one but that one's an option.


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2020)

Sorted - offer accepted on eBay so one's on the way.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2020)

Just seen this thread ,If the eBay one lets you down I have a r8000 crank available


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> how often are you looking at the side view of your cranks whilst riding the bike 🤣



Nope, just no, no no. OCD..


----------

